# Ipad interface with Lowrance HDS Gen 2 units



## Wallijig (Feb 5, 2013)

I just picked up Lowrance HDS7 
Now I am going to have to get one of these for using ipad with it.  

https://www.westmarine.com/webapp/w...&subdeptNum=50158&classNum=50163#.URG7SWewnmQ


----------



## russ010 (Feb 5, 2013)

that's the first I've seen of those... you'd probably be able to stream Spotify or something like that through it too. That would definitely be awesome if you could download images/recordings from your graph to interface with something like google earth.

I've got a satellite radio (separate from my HDS units)... but I can hook my Ipod up to that... but I mostly listen to Sirius when I'm out on the water


----------



## russ010 (Feb 5, 2013)

holy crap! This would eliminate the need for having multiple units on the boat... you could actually have the finder located in one area of the boat, then carry your ipod wherever you want and still control the unit from it. 

Now I'm actually glad I have Gen 1 units... otherwise I'd have to go out and buy an Ipad, as well as this unit #-o 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ89zw7Rtxw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## wihil (Feb 5, 2013)

:shock: 

Well HELLO! Now I'm not so happy with my Gen 1 HDS. :evil: Oh well, technology marching on and everything...

The wicked thing about this, is if it's IOS compatible that means it's open to more than just an Ipad - you could run anything from a Iphone on it to an Ipod Touch - which while is still a small (4") screen, but how awesome would that be to have a pocket held duplication of your sonar regardless where you are in the boat - and they're CHEAP!

Oh well. Cool stuff regardless.


----------



## Galveston340 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wallijig said:


> I just picked up Lowrance HDS7
> Now I am going to have to get one of these for using ipad with it.
> 
> https://www.westmarine.com/webapp/w...&subdeptNum=50158&classNum=50163#.URG7SWewnmQ



*.....thanks for the heads up! Recently installed the HDS9 Touch with sidescan and if I am in the front of the boat it would come in handy to see what's going on without having to head back to the console. *


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 19, 2013)

use a RAM-MOUNT on the HDS and just turn it around so you can view it from the front,


----------



## redbug (Feb 19, 2013)

this looks great... i could use my tablet to view the side scan while running the big motor I have the touch up front on my deck


----------

